# Want to sponsor my mexican husband to live in canada.



## cesar&jody (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, Im hoping you guys can help answer some questions. I am a canadian citizen, im living in mexico with my mexican husband. we would like to start a family and move to canada to do so and to continue our life together over there. However, im finding that to be easier said then done. Im wondering if anyone has similar stories that they can share with me. Experiences, tips and whatnot. The visa law was set into place a couple years ago and wondering answers to questions like, how long did it take for the sponsorship to go through? will i need to move back to canada without my husband first? how long will it take him to be able to work when he gets there? as a side note, he is well educated here in mexico, he has assets here, studied in canada a few years ago....etc... no criminal record and we have savings. Any info will help me out a lot! thanks!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cesar&jody said:


> Hi, Im hoping you guys can help answer some questions. I am a canadian citizen, im living in mexico with my mexican husband. we would like to start a family and move to canada to do so and to continue our life together over there. However, im finding that to be easier said then done. Im wondering if anyone has similar stories that they can share with me. Experiences, tips and whatnot. The visa law was set into place a couple years ago and wondering answers to questions like, how long did it take for the sponsorship to go through? will i need to move back to canada without my husband first? how long will it take him to be able to work when he gets there? as a side note, he is well educated here in mexico, he has assets here, studied in canada a few years ago....etc... no criminal record and we have savings. Any info will help me out a lot! thanks!!


As a Canadian citizen you are entitled to sponsor your husband under the Spousal Sponsor programme. You should read:- Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children


----------



## cesar&jody (Feb 22, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> As a Canadian citizen you are entitled to sponsor your husband under the Spousal Sponsor programme. You should read:- Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children


Ive used this link, however, from what i have heard, people from Mexico have a very hard time coming to Canada, harder then anywhere else in the world since the stuff happening around the usa/mexico boarder started. I just want to know what to expect realistically is all.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cesar&jody said:


> Ive used this link, however, from what i have heard, people from Mexico have a very hard time coming to Canada, harder then anywhere else in the world since the stuff happening around the usa/mexico boarder started. I just want to know what to expect realistically is all.


Mexicans need a visa to enter Canada. If you sponsor your husband under the Spousal programme he will receive a visa allowing him to enter the country. Visas were introduced to discourage Mexicans coming to Canada purportedly on vacation and staying in Canada illegally.


----------

